# Anyone Have Recent Dealings with Promisedland Nigerians?



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I know the Harrells decided to close up shop on their goat biz and had a sellout, but just wondered if they are out of goats completely or what. Their website has not been updated since last spring.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

have you called them?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Last I spoke with him he had no goats left.
But you never know.

:shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think there's a thing left. Once they started pricing individually...those goats went fast. But i'd just give them a call and see for sure. They aren't good with getting back with you by email.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I wasn't interested in getting a goat, just curious. I know the Harrells' health hadn't been optimum for some time. It's sad though, as they were one of the heavyweights in the breed and contributed some outstanding animals.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They totally sold out a while ago. Keith is doing fine and does a TON of Zumba now and it skinny compared to what he use to be!! He looks good.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I purchased 2 does from them this spring. They said at that time that they had only a couple kids left, and that they would sell quickly. I purchased RC Rain Drop & Sharp Cloey. Dill's picked up Moonshine, Macarena, and a buckling River Dance. Halo also sold the same week. I think they are completely out as Marie was due to have major surgery the next week (back in March)


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually just read that Keith passed away last night. If anyone is in the area and wants funeral arrangements let me know.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for letting us know.
Someone posted he was doing Zumba and I figured he must be doing great.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

He was. It's quite a shock. He had lost quite a bit of weight, started zumba and even became a certified zumba instructor. As far as anyone knew he was healthy. Marie has not been well... my heart goes out to her.


----------

